

Conversation with MetaFilter's Matt Haughey About Podcast Resurgence - zabramow
https://blog.replyall.me/what-is-the-future-of-podcasting-a-conversation-with-metafilter-founder-matt-haughey/

======
maraglee
> Podcasting could be a lot bigger if the clients were more than downloadable
> file managers, if it was just a couple taps to hear a show

I agree about the clients being key. Although there are now great clients for
smartphones (eg Pocket casts). But a big factor probably also is that you can
easily download them on your phone now and don't have to plug your mp3 player
in.

> when they say "podcast resurgence" and that's honestly about one thing: ad
> money.

And that's somewhat annoying. Even the big ones (This American life) have big
ad segments. Some even multiple times per show and almost always spoken by the
cast themselves. I feel there might quickly something like Adblock for
Podcasts become relevant, with the ad timecodes collaborated and cut out.

